
Show HN: GitShot for GitHub – report mobile app bugs with screenshots - jeanfw
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/gitshot-github-issues-client/id1344912689?ls=1&mt=8&ct=hackernews-1.0
======
jeanfw
Hi HN, it's humbling to be here alongside so many great tools!

I made this project in my spare time and wondering if you see any value in
something like this (if at all!). Feedback welcome!

